# Bone Crusher Is No Longer Working For The Pelletiers



## mercer_me

Brian is my friend on facebook and he said he got done working for the Pelletiers. He is now working for E.J. Carrier, driving a brand new Frieghtliner Coronado. He didn't say what happened, all he said was he is sick of the "bull####."



Brian Nutting AKA Bone Crusher said:


> hey all you great people out there i want to tell you the bad news the bone crusher has finally had all the ******** he could take 12 years with only one raise no bonuses no respeced treated like you dont know anything rudy said they replaced the pope that they could replace the bone crusher well i say good luck to the pelletiers the ...bone crusher has a new job working for ej carrier and a brand new truck. the only thing iam sorry about is that half yard production did not stand up to there word with the deal they made with the bone crusher so i will not do there show for free i am sorry for letting my great fans down i will always be the bone crusher and hope to hear from you all from time to time thank you all
> 
> brian a. nutting
> aka bone crusher


----------



## 2dogs

Don't feed the trolls


----------



## nhlogga

I don't blame him for leaving. Seems no matter what Pelliter's crews do it's not good enough. I can't stand their arrogance.


----------



## mercer_me

I do think the Pelletiers are hard to work for. But, Bone Crusher is also realy full of himself. He acts like he's some big star or some thing.


----------



## banshee67

anyone who refers to themselves in the 3rd person, especially referring to themselves in the 3rd person and using their own corny nickname, has issues, in my book.
thats all banshee67 has to say about that


----------



## rottiman

There ain't no "I" in team....................ADIOSopcorn:


----------



## rmihalek

That show has run its course. Bone Crusher bailed at the right time. It's always "the Big Push" and they always talk like they'll be closing the doors if they can't get X number of loads to the mill. Then the next scene they have a new tractor or they'll do scene in the garage and there's a brand new loader sitting there.

I guess part of it too is that there's little drama with the mechanized logging. Once you've seen a feller-buncher run for a while, what else is there to show? Grab the tree, cut it, swing it, stack it. Grapple skidder grabs a load, drags it to the landing. Loader loads a truck, truck drives to mill, wash, rinse, repeat...


----------



## MacLaren

banshee67 said:


> anyone who refers to themselves in the 3rd person, especially referring to themselves in the 3rd person and using their own corny nickname, has issues, in my book.
> thats all banshee67 has to say about that



LOL! Hillbilly knows thats some funny stuff right there....he said you always have good posts......


----------



## Crawlin98xj

banshee67 said:


> anyone who refers to themselves in the 3rd person, especially referring to themselves in the 3rd person and using their own corny nickname, has issues, in my book.
> thats all banshee67 has to say about that



Maybe they have a spot for him on MTVs hit series Jersey Shore.


----------

